# Some ultra rare kingwood cutting boards i got to gift special customers from 2022



## fvaz (Dec 21, 2022)

Hey guys! I realized some of you might be lovers of natural exotic woods as i'm, so i thought to share with you a very amazing small batch of kingwood slices i got to gift customers along 2022 and 2021.

2022 was really important to my journey as a full time maker, i started on this on 2017 with very few resources and 2022 was the first year i was able to get all the bills payed and still have enough to improve my shop a lot and keep buying amazing new materials. Obviously this wouldnt been possible without the support of amazing customers which i felt like it was reasonable to show my gratitude. I thought that gifting them knives would be too obvious and not much "extraordinary", so i rushed to local suppliers of kingwood in my country, based on Ceará (where kingwood naturally appear). It was hard, there is not much supplier as this wood is really rare.

Despite being in my own country, ceará is around 2400miles away from me, shipment on these heavy kingwood pieces was no joke.

The most special thing to it, is that kingwood is not a wide tree log so at these dimensions in the pictures below, the tree is certainly +100 years old. For a side note, it was legally catch in the nature, no trees were chainsawed, it happens that with natural storms in the forests, a few trees (mostly old ones) fall and then people like my suppliers collect them. It is all legal and certified, kingwood restrinctions are no joke too.







As my style is a bit minimalistic and i find cutting boards all diced and "perfected" too common, i wanted to make something different. I just asked my supplier to slice the logs and make cutting boards of literally the raw wood, with minimal machining touch. There are a feeeeew minimal defects ill be correcting, but again, tryin to keep as much minimal machining as possible.

This is my favorite wood by far, i cant stop looking at its pattern and how good it is the wood.







This is the most beautiful imho. You can see the cutting board was literally taken like a "slice" from the tree itself, i love this concept.

I bought about 7 boards like these, wont be putting all pictures otherwise this thread would look too big. The nakiri in the first picture has 230mm overall for scale.

A few trivia of this wood for those who enjoyed it:



https://canadianwoodworking.com/woods/woods-to-know-kingwood/










Kingwood (wood) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









Kingwood | The Wood Database (Hardwood)







www.wood-database.com





My favorite parts are why this wood is called kingwood and how rare it is to find kingwood in these dimensions and shapes. Mostly of it is used for inlays and small details in very fine furniture.






A kingwood handle i finished recently on the 2# special mizu honyaki knife i did to this forum.



Forgot to say, this wood is also used on very fine perfumes. It smells reeeeeeally good and often when i grind it, some bees show up to my shop lol


----------



## Romain (Sunday at 3:41 PM)

These cutting boards are really gorgeous !


----------



## JoBone (Sunday at 4:09 PM)

I’m a big fan of kingwood, definitely one of the best rosewoods out there. Those are really beautiful boards.


----------

